# Cinemaples Sale on Staffpad Libraries.....



## Michael Antrum

According to Cinesamples Instagram page, there is a sale on their Staffpad Libraries until the end of the month.



However, when there are no sales prices when I go to the staffpad store as far as I can see.....


----------



## 24dBFS

66.99 for the orchestral sections instead of 99.99. Autumn sale 30% off on all Cinesamples libraries store wide.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Yeah. I bought voxos, but not had a lot of time with it yet. I have mainly Berlin so far - but I’m wondering how the two Cinesample artist libraries hold up against the first chairs....


----------



## MauroPantin

I have (and use) everything Berlin, but got the Harps and Piano. I think those two from Cinesamples are a bit better.


----------



## dcoscina

MauroPantin said:


> I have (and use) everything Berlin, but got the Harps and Piano. I think those two from Cinesamples are a bit better.


Piano I totally agree. Fine harp is very good too but I generally lean on Berlin harps since they blend better with all the other Berlin libraries I use.


----------



## jonathanparham

But $66 bucks is like buy two get one free. . .


----------



## wcreed51

The description doesn't say what insturment the Cinesamples piano is...


----------



## kaipiranha

Michael Antrum said:


> According to Cinesamples Instagram page, there is a sale on their Staffpad Libraries until the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> However, when there are no sales prices when I go to the staffpad store as far as I can see.....




Same problem here. I wanted to buy some Cinesamples libraries at 33% off a few minutes ago, but only the regular prices are shown in the Staffpad store. Anyone else having this problem? Any solutions?


----------



## MauroPantin

I was able to purchase the entire collection yesterday, no issues for me


----------



## did

kaipiranha said:


> Same problem here. I wanted to buy some Cinesamples libraries at 33% off a few minutes ago, but only the regular prices are shown in the Staffpad store. Anyone else having this problem? Any solutions?


Yes. I recently bought (one week ago) the Cinebrass at 66€. Today I bought Cinewwinds nevertheless, thinking the original price was more than 99€...


----------



## kaipiranha

Thanks for your replies. So it looks like the Cinesamples staffpad sale ended a day too early. :-/ I wrote a message to their support team. Maybe they can do something about it.


----------



## did

It would be kind of them ! october has 31 days


----------



## jonathanparham

i was clickin on the $66 link and but my card showed $99 so I stopped the purchase


----------



## kaipiranha

jonathanparham said:


> i was clickin on the $66 link and but my card showed $99 so I stopped the purchase



Sounds like you clicked when the prices just went back to normal (which was probably 24 hours too early...).


----------



## Michael Antrum

I noticed that too. I splurged on them on Friday, and was umming and ahhing about getting their piano. I went to order it today and found it had gone back up so decided not to bother with it.

I would have otherwise bought it. I do hope they correct this.

Oh, Hang on, looks like the PM is going to put us into lockdown......


----------



## kaipiranha

Michael Antrum said:


> Oh, Hang on, looks like the PM is going to put us into lockdown......



Germany will have a "lockdown light" for four weeks, starting on Monday. Another good reason to buy loads of libraries at reduced prices.  :emoji_jack_o_lantern:


----------



## MisteR

Discount is back up here. (U.S.)


----------



## jonathanparham

not here. Wifi is spotty where I am as we just had a hurricane


----------



## kaipiranha

jonathanparham said:


> not here. Wifi is spotty where I am as we just had a hurricane



Here neither. (Germany. No hurricane, excellent Wifi.)

Edit: So far it seems to be ONLY back in the US store. But here's hope... 









‎StaffPad


‎MADE FOR COMPOSERS ------------------------- StaffPad is designed for composers who want to write music effortlessly, using music notation and audio. Write your music using Apple Pencil, and the app will transform your writing into beautifully typeset notation that can be edited, played back...



apps.apple.com













‎StaffPad


‎MADE FOR COMPOSERS ------------------------- StaffPad is designed for composers who want to write music effortlessly, using music notation and audio. Write your music using Apple Pencil, and the app will transform your writing into beautifully typeset notation that can be edited, played back...



apps.apple.com


----------



## Michael Antrum

Im just checked, and the prices are still back at nromal RRP 

(UK, No Hurricanes, Locked Down and Pissed Off)

I glad I didn't wait until the last minute to get some of these.... A lot of people wait until the last minute with sales, I'll bet Cinesamples are a bit cheesed with this.

I don't know if it's just me, but Apple seem to be losing their touch, in particular, the attention to detail they used to be known for. 

I mean, just look at the way you have to re-install a third party library. You have to effectively order it again, with every appearance of paying for it again in full, before you get a message saying you already own it. It's just so un-Apple like...


----------



## kaipiranha

I really intended to buy these libraries earlier, but I had to wait for my new iPad.

This is one of these annoying things: No way to buy apps that don't run on the device you want to order them from, even if a new one is already on the way.  I think a word of warning would suffice. (So yes, I also have the impression that Apple is losing their touch, but that has already started with the introduction of iOS if you ask me.  )

Cinesamples support has answered, and they can't do anything about it, because they have no control over the iOS pricing stucture. So they advised me to contact the Staffpad support team, which I already did.

In any case it would be great to see the deal coming back on Black Friday...


----------



## did

Has anybody any news from StaffPad about the price problem ? I wrote to the StaffPad support 2 days ago and have no response...


----------



## sndmarks

Does StaffPad come with any sounds? Or are the additional sample packs required?


----------



## MauroPantin

It does come with sounds, and pretty decent ones


----------



## kaipiranha

did said:


> Has anybody any news from StaffPad about the price problem ? I wrote to the StaffPad support 2 days ago and have no response...



Sorry. I got a response from the Staffpad support team already on Nov, 2nd, but was pretty busy since then. They say they are aware that there was a problem, but have extendend the sale for another day when it occured - which is true for the US app store, but not for European stores as far as I can tell. Still, they want to talk with DWH about how to proceed. I suggested to to them to continue the sale for at least one more day (with Black Friday arriving soon...).

I have to say though that both the Cinesamples and the Staffpad support team have been very polite and responsive. I really appreciate their replies and feel to be in good hands.  Here's hope there will be another sale soon, especially since Cinesamples has already started another round of sales for their "regular" libraries.


----------



## sundrowned

It's back. But this time 50% off.


----------



## gh0stwrit3r

sundrowned said:


> It's back. But this time 50% off.


I couldn't resist on the CinePiano. Downloading as we speak.
Still doubting about the CinePerc. Is it worthy if you already own Spitfire Audio Perc?


----------



## MauroPantin

gh0stwrit3r said:


> Still doubting about the CinePerc. Is it worthy if you already own Spitfire Audio Perc?



Don't have the Spitfire collection (yet) but I have all the berlin and cinesamples and can say that I am absolutely in love with CinePerc. I'ts my go-to for the percussion section. Perfect tone and room ambience.

Most of the time I end up using Berlin Woodwinds and Berlin Strings along with CineBrass, CinePerc, CinePiano and CineHarps. It's my favorite ensemble.


----------



## kaipiranha

sundrowned said:


> It's back. But this time 50% off.



Wow! Thank you for your notification! This time I'm not too late to the party.


----------



## brandowalk

gh0stwrit3r said:


> I couldn't resist on the CinePiano. Downloading as we speak.


Was thinking about CinePiano as well. I bought the Kontakt version not long ago. Can anyone describe how it compares? Ie. what settings and mic’s did SP use for the tone?


----------



## brandowalk

gh0stwrit3r said:


> Still doubting about the CinePerc. Is it worthy if you already own Spitfire Audio Perc?



I have both libraries. For classical symphonic music, I prefer Spitfire’s room and sound and use it 80% of time for my writing. I love the room on the timpani, celesta, and others.

CinePerc sounds very good as well but not quite as warm in my opinion. It excels in the variety of instruments and patches. Probably better for more bold, cutting-through tracks and when you need a particular effect of interest. There are some really neat effects (hits and low end swooshes) and sweetners as well.

I recommend picking up CinePerc as well if you want these options.


----------



## jonathanparham

did not miss the sale THIS time


----------



## Stillneon

Picked up CineBrass, CineWinds & CinePerc..

Anyone have trouble installing CinePerc? Tried multiple times. Plenty of storage available >60GB free. the other two installed just fine. iPad Pro. Error references ‘Unable to move item because srcURL does not exist’ then lists a file CinePerc_AngKlung/def.xml 😳


----------



## bongoman

Can anyone from the US confirm that the $50 price for the cinesamples addons include tax.

I'm concerned that the UK customers are being unfairly priced at £50 which is 26% higher than the US prices.


----------



## sundrowned

The UK price is £41.74


----------



## bongoman

sundrowned said:


> The UK price is £41.74


On the staffpad store it's £48.99 for me, I checked with cinebrass, cinewinds, cinestrings, cineperc.

Are you in the UK, and do you own any other cinesamples libraries?


----------



## sundrowned

That's the UK price on windows. Maybe ios is different.

I have cinepaino and brass.


----------



## bongoman

yes it's the IOS store price in the UK.


----------



## Markrs

Very tempting to get staffpad but need resist!


----------



## sundrowned

Cinesamples addons still seem to be 40% reduced


----------



## gh0stwrit3r

Markrs said:


> Very tempting to get staffpad but need resist!


I simply can’t give you any good reason why you should resist !lol!
Honest: it’s my best investment in years!


----------



## halfaplanck

Anyone with insightful hints about any Staffpad libraries sales for the 2021 upcoming festive season? Asking for a friend.


----------



## bitbrain

halfaplanck said:


> Anyone with insightful hints about any Staffpad libraries sales for the 2021 upcoming festive season? Asking for a friend.


I second the request for Intel. I am really enjoying playing with the stock sounds but would probably buy at least one or two packs if another 50% off sale came around.


----------



## prodigalson

I may be wrong but, if memory serves, only Cinesamples libraries have ever been on sale in the past so I wouldnt hold out hope that Spitfire or Orchestral tools libraries will be on sale any time soon.


----------



## Denkii

prodigalson said:


> I may be wrong but, if memory serves, only Cinesamples libraries have ever been on sale in the past so I wouldnt hold out hope that Spitfire or Orchestral tools libraries will be on sale any time soon.


Actually there has been one sale for *all* libraries this year.
I don't remember the amount but it was somewhere around 30% or so?
Both stores.


----------



## Jett Hitt

I own all of the third-party libraries. Just wait for a sale. There is surely one coming, and when it does, buy Berlin. There are others that will add to your palette, but start with Berlin.


----------



## Denkii

^ this


----------



## eakwarren

Jett Hitt said:


> start with Berlin.


I resisted the Spitfire 50% off sale for this very reason.


----------



## mopsiflopsi

Is there anything that CineStrings can do that Berlin cannot? I know the sound is different, but I mean in terms of techniques/articulations.


----------



## Jett Hitt

eakwarren said:


> I resisted the Spitfire 50% off sale for this very reason.


I find SSS and SF Percussion to be pretty useful.


----------

